# Help: Ich treatment w/ shrimp in tank



## summ3r (Jul 23, 2006)

One of my cardinal tetras has got ich spots. (eep) I've got a betta, a couple of cardinals, a couple of orange tetras, a plec and a couple of amano shrimp in this planted tank. 

I'm working on raising the temp (though my stupid heater doesn't have a temp guage so I'm having to do this by guesswork) and I've got both "Quick Cure" and "Aquari-Sol". Both of these say not to use them when shrimp are present. What to do?

And, can shrimp carry ich?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Do you have a spare aquarium that you can move your fish to? That would be the best solution.

Alternatively, you can keep everything where it is, and just raise the temperature as you are currently doing, and hope for the best. That is about all you can do. 

Ich cannot infect shrimp, so in that sense, shrimp cannot be carriers. However, at the same time, the water that they are moved around in could potentially carry the protozoa, so precautions should be taken.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

The best way to treat ich is with heat and salt. Heat should be 30-32C, salt should be 1 tablespoon per gallon. Keep the temperature for at least 10 days. I personally would not do water changes during this time.

I don't know how well bettas and plecos can stand heat and salt, so you might want to do research on that first.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Betta's can take heat and salt but I would remove the fish, put it in a even a small container with some aquarium salts (NOT table salt) put it under a lamp or something to heat it a bit and treat in there. Put an airstone in if you have one. I've treated several of my roomies fish this way with almost 100% success and never had to treat the whole tank.


----------

